# dinner recipes - minimal cooler and gluten free



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

*Recipes without coolers*

No Coolers Blog | Kick the Cooler Habit


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

jones boater said:


> No Coolers Blog | Kick the Cooler Habit


This. x100


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I bought the no-coolers book last year and frankly am not too impressed.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Not gluten free, but tortilla pizzas have always been a hit when I take college kids on trips. Basically an Italian quesadilla - a flour tortilla with stuffings put on 1/2 of the surface (don't overfill). Spread out bottled pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, canned mushrooms, canned olives - whatever you want on a pizza - (and none of these ingredients need refrigeration). Just fold in half and cook in skillet until cheese melts.


----------



## munnnk (Feb 7, 2015)

The tortilla pizza option is even better if you sub naan for tortillas (then just melt it open faced).


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

And if you need GF just use corn or rice, though I'll admit these options lack the structural integrity of a nice flour tortilla. The Naan option sounds great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

munnnk said:


> The tortilla pizza option is even better if you sub naan for tortillas (then just melt it open faced).


The beauty of the folded tortilla is that the"fillings" are heated from both sides. If you do an open face, you'd better cook it slow and have a lid to put heat on the top. Otherwise, you will probably burn the bottom w/o fully melting the top.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

gnocchi is ready in boiling water in two minutes and is very filling, but not gluten free. You can get 3 servings per pkg with an average appetite, or two for the more hungry. Your favorite can/jar sauce with some pepperoni, mushrooms, and parmesan makes for a refrigeration free meal that can be ready in ten minutes.

Rice with canned chicken, canned green chiles, and the appropriate sauce, be it salsa verde, enchilada, whatever, is another quick and easy one pot meal. Plenty of variations there. Cook the rice in chicken stock until done, then add the rest. No refrigeration necessary here either.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

munnnk said:


> The tortilla pizza option is even better if you sub naan for tortillas (then just melt it open faced).


I realize you're from Boulder, but where in the world can most folks find naan? I'm interested since I enjoy it at Little Nepal.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

shappattack said:


> Looking for a few new recipes for a trip next week. Going light weight so no or minimal cooler items. Also minimal to no gluten (not a severe allergy issue so some gluten is ok). Also something that doesn't require fire/charcoal.
> 
> Needs to feed 9 folks. Any suggestions?


How many days are you going? 

As for gluten free - we have recently found the Barilla brand penne at Costco and it is a great pasta that is GF. My one daughter has asked me the three or four times I have fixed it for her "Dad is this gluten free? cuz it doesn't taste like it." Or some variation almost every time. They have a jarred white sauce that comes in a three pack. We dilute with milk or chick stock and add parm and snap peas - she loves it. For the adults I do some separate with arti hearts and red chili pepper flake. For protein add the canned chick white meat from costco and done. 

Some don't like to take glass on the river. You could transfer to plastic bags if you have some cooler space. i go to the thrift store and get old beer cozies and transport to the kitchen in a bucket to prevent breakage. Never had a problem. 

There are also some curry pouches that you could drop in hot water to heat from Bombay? foods maybe. Dam good curry for a heat and eat with rice. We also did some grilled at home chicken thighs that we heated up on river for a meal that was awesome too. And glad we cooked ahead, it was 107 in Shoup when we were there. No way I was grilling that night. With coconut rice or something like. 
Cabbage lasts really well in a dry box and gives some veg crunch without cooler space. Just keep it dry and I put mine in a paper bag and on cardboard not the drybox bottom. 

A few thoughts.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nana are on he shelf at king soopers (albeit in Boulder). I'll try to notice the brand next time. Near east maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

*Naan*



duct tape said:


> I realize you're from Boulder, but where in the world can most folks find naan? I'm interested since I enjoy it at Little Nepal.


The City Market in Dillon stocks it on shelves at about knee level at the deli counter - it's the Stonefire brand.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

duct tape said:


> I realize you're from Boulder, but where in the world can most folks find naan? I'm interested since I enjoy it at Little Nepal.


 
If I can get it at most grocery stores here in nowheresville WV...surely yours have it and you just haven't been looking in the right spot.

It's not exactly a mecca of multi-culturalism around here.


----------

